# Yunzen/Origami



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

This was a Yunzen/Origami blank that I picked up from The Classic Nib. Just an outstanding and beautiful blank that turned well and polished up nicely. This pen was made as a special gift for my wife. She got to pick out the blank. Pic is one she took of it - sorry for the smudges on the components.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 30, 2015)

It's a little girly for my tastes, but given the intended recipient, I'd say it's a home run!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Oooh....prettty.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice Matt. I'm sure your wife will enjoy using it! Probably get some orders from her friends!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Pretty ladies pen ! U can't go wrong when they choose the blank !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> Probably get some orders from her friends!



I'm hoping so!


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

as a ladies pen, it's definitely cool 
have been looking at Roy's blanks, was wondering about the origami , might have to order some myself
either that or Toni Ransfield's polymer clay blanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> as a ladies pen, it's definitely cool
> have been looking at Roy's blanks, was wondering about the origami , might have to order some myself
> either that or Toni Ransfield's polymer clay blanks



Yes, as a ladies pen, it's awesome. I definitely wouldn't have one of these in my pocket, but I do really like how this one turned out and whenever I can afford it, I'll be buying some more from Roy. The only downside is that Marla, who makes these blanks, is in the middle of a move with her husband and there won't be any more blanks from her until they get their new house and shop built.

As I'm sure you know, these are cast in PR. They turn like butter and polish up so nicely. As far as the seems in the paper where it overlaps, Marla doesn't cut it straight - she cuts out around flowers and overlaps. On the above pen it's really hard to tell where the seam is without looking at it real closely.

I was just exchanging a few messages with Toni on Facebook earlier. She definitely makes outstanding blanks and someday I hope to be able to afford to buy one or two of them.


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> as a ladies pen, it's definitely cool
> have been looking at Roy's blanks, was wondering about the origami , might have to order some myself
> either that or Toni Ransfield's polymer clay blanks



Jerry: After seeing your pens, I would recommend the polymer clay banks from Toni, They are incredibly beautiful. I offer both the Chyugami pens on a Sierra and several styles of Toni's blanks. Just my 2 cents...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 30, 2015)

Matt: Nice job with that pen. I like the hardware pairing. There is an artist offering Chiyugami blanks at Exotic Blanks.com. He also has some Italian marbled paper blanks that are cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> As far as the seems in the paper where it overlaps, Marla doesn't cut it straight - she cuts out around flowers and overlaps.


I was gonna ask you about that, sounds like with the way she cuts them, they're pretty much concealed, is good to know ;-)
I knew Marla was moving but thought she had a bunch pre-made for while they were in transit .....
Seems like everyone who's doing anything worthwhile on Facebook is moving these last couple months ..... Patterson Grant, Mik Lawrence, Toni, and now Marla ...... 
it's a wonder their groupies/followers aren't freaking out with the lack of stock 



Karl_99 said:


> After seeing your pens, I would recommend the polymer clay banks from Toni, They are incredibly beautiful.


I've been talking with her for at least 6-8 months trying to get her to make for a wider variety of kits/styles, which she's finally doing .......
Now I gotta talk her into doing barrels for some of Jon David's kits, since she's gonna be selling there, she just might now 
I've admired her work for a long time, she's the best I've seen with the polymer clay on pens


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> it's a wonder their groupies/followers aren't freaking out with the lack of stock





Jerry B said:


> I've admired her work for a long time, she's the best I've seen with the polymer clay on pens



Agreed on both! I think there will be a lot of relief - and empty wallets - when some of these blank makers settle down and get some stock built back up. There are definitely some great artists out there. If only I was averaging more than one or two pen sales a month, I could maybe go after some of those blanks!


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 30, 2015)

Her work is awesome. I order "custom" blanks from her. Won't her Jr Gent Ii series fit most from Jon Paul?

We now return you to the regularly scheduled thread. Sorry Matt


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> Matt: Nice job with that pen. I like the hardware pairing. There is an artist offering Chiyugami blanks at Exotic Blanks.com. He also has some Italian marbled paper blanks that are cool.



Thanks! I had seen those ones on ExoticBlanks and thought about maybe trying them, but had been eyeing up the couple I picked up from ClassicNib for a while - and they were surprisingly still there when I went to buy them. Do you know how the artist at EB does the seam on his blanks? Is it pretty noticable? Marla cuts around the flowers and wraps everything around and in a blank like the one above with lots of small flowers, it's really hard to see where the seam is, which shows great attention to detail and skill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> We now return you to the regularly scheduled thread. Sorry Matt



No need to apologize - this is a good discussion and is still on track with this thread! Besides, it wouldn't be a thread at WB if we didn't veer off the original topic!


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> Won't her Jr Gent Ii series fit most from Jon Paul?


If she's doing the Gent Jr II series now then yes they'll work perfectly, last we had talked, she wasn't doing them, or custom blanks either
guess now I have no excuse (except for the fact they're not wood)


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Thanks! I had seen those ones on ExoticBlanks and thought about maybe trying them, but had been eyeing up the couple I picked up from ClassicNib for a while - and they were surprisingly still there when I went to buy them. Do you know how the artist at EB does the seam on his blanks? Is it pretty noticable? Marla cuts around the flowers and wraps everything around and in a blank like the one above with lots of small flowers, it's really hard to see where the seam is, which shows great attention to detail and skill.



The blanks that Mark does have well hidden seams. I always place the clip along the seam. Here is a pic, of the seam side, of 3 from him...2 are Chiyugami and 1 is Italian Marbled paper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2015)

One word Matt. W-O-W !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> The blanks that Mark does have well hidden seams. I always place the clip along the seam. Here is a pic, of the seam side, of 3 from him...2 are Chiyugami and 1 is Italian Marbled paper.
> 
> View attachment 86885



Karl - those look great, and thanks for the word on the seams. Those look like they're done in a way that I would also be happy with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice as usual Matt. I can't believe you posted a pic of a smudged up pen though

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> I can't believe you posted a pic of a smudged up pen though



My wife took this pic. The pen is now squirreled away in her collection of pens in our home office, amidst all her craft supplies. It was easier to just use the pic she took than to try and find and and get a better pic myself, lol!

The smudge in the pic isn't the worst part, however - not 2 minutes after she took that pic the other day, she dropped the pen on the concrete! Thankfully it landed finial end down and the only damage sustained was to the finial. Easy enough to disassemble and reassemble with a new kit whenever I order one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> ... dropped the pen on the concrete!



If ever a post warranted  this is it. The fact that you're still around speaks volumes about your cardiovascular health

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> If ever a post warranted  this is it. The fact that you're still around speaks volumes about your cardiovascular health



I wasn't there when she dropped it - thankfully! The fact that she calmly told and showed me what happened was a good thing. If the blank had gotten damaged, she'd have been freaking out!


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 31, 2015)

Sprung said:


> The fact that she calmly told and showed me what happened


Never fails, they're unusually calm and nonchalant with their "ooops" , 
not realizing the expense of the blanks and the amount of work & time to either make, or fix.
to most it's no big deal as they consider anything an "easy fix" ...... which for a good pen turner really is, but we shouldn't let them know that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 31, 2015)

All look well turned and finished.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not a fan of that type of kit (not even sure what it is called) but you did such a nice job on it, it's hard not to like it regardless of my feelings about the kit. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I'm not a fan of that type of kit (not even sure what it is called) but you did such a nice job on it, it's hard not to like it regardless of my feelings about the kit. Well done.



Thanks, Kevin. It's a Sierra kit - it's a twist pen, though they do make clicker versions of it. It's not my favorite kit either - but that's because I like fountain pens for myself. For a ballpoint kit it's one I like, but the Vertex click has become my favorite ballpoint kit since it shows off so much wood in a single barrel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2015)

@Kevin - I do have a similar set of blanks (but different pattern) that will be going on a rollerball or fountain pen get - maybe even one of the Jr. Aaron's that has both front sections so you can swap it back and forth between rollerball and fountain pen. I really like how this pen turned out - and my wife is ecstatic with is - but I think I'll like how the next one will turn out even better. I'll post pics once I've got it done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 31, 2015)

Sprung said:


> but I think I'll like how the next one will turn out even better.


Yeah, and you better be careful ...... wife just might like it as much as you and _want to_ _add that one to her personal collection to_, just to match her Sierra 
Now I see why you only sell a couple pens per month ...... just how many has the wife taken possession of ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Yeah, and you better be careful ...... wife just might like it as much as you and _want to_ _add that one to her personal collection to_, just to match her Sierra
> Now I see why you only sell a couple pens per month ...... just how many has the wife taken possession of ??



I think she's approaching a dozen and a half or so! I've lost track, lol. For a couple months it seemed like every 2nd or 3rd pen I made, she took! She's even started watching for what blanks I get in and, when I unpack them, she's already picking some out that she wants pens of! I think I've got a list of about 6 different blanks she wants made into pens right now... I've got a few pens that I've made that I'd like to try and sell, but I keep hidden from her, because she's seen them and wants them! (At least this means she likes and supports my hobby!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

